# how to fix screen?



## nainsook (13/8/14)

hi, i have just finished my first brew using the braudino. worked brilliantly. However when i went to turn it back on the screen was all lit up and won't respond (see pic). i've tried pressing buttons but it doesn't seem to do any thing. i've adjusted the trim pot and have a snubber and shielding in place, so i don't think it is EMI.

Any suggestions???
Thanks.


----------



## Smokomark (13/8/14)

I had the same with mine. I resoldered all connections even though they looked good and it worked fine.
I've run it 8 times in the last 3 weeks and all is good. 


Mark


----------



## mr_wibble (14/8/14)

These little LCD screens are very prone to connection problems.
As smokomark suggests - redo your soldering. Check also for bridges

It could also just be stuffed. 

Kids in my after-school Arduino course have been a bit rough with them, and their screens run fine for 10 minutes, then start showing greek1 letters.
(Garbled letters usually means the data lines are mixed up, the kids typically wire them backwards to get this).

cheers,
-kt

1 Not actual greek letters, since those LCD screens don't have them, but a mix of extended symbols and Japanese characters


EDIT: https://core-electronics.com.au/ is a good local (Sydney) place to buy parts.


----------



## nainsook (14/8/14)

Thanks for the suggestions. will resolder and let you know how it goes.


----------

